
Show HN: PJON network protocol stack specification v2.0 - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v2.0.md
======
gioscarab
PJON (Padded Jittering Operative Network) is an Arduino compatible, multi-
master, multi-media communications bus system. It proposes a Standard, it is
designed as a framework and implements a totally software emulated network
protocol stack that can be easily cross-compiled on many architectures like
ATtiny, ATmega, ESP8266, Teensy, Raspberry Pi, Linux and Windows x86 machines.
It is a valid tool to quickly and comprehensibly build a network of devices,
having the same network protocol working trasparently using different data-
links.

This is the HN post related to the first PJON protocol specification release
few years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10283028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10283028)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020625)

